# summer jobs



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i was looking for some advice on what are some good departments to work for... and when do they start the hiring process. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

you need to already have the following: MPTC Reserve/Intermittent Academy, First Responder, and a Class A (unless you like carrying around a department revolver)


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Barnstable and York, ME are cool too!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i am currently in the r/i academy and we graduate the end of january and we finish first responder next week but i don't have a class a because i do not turn 21 until beginning of july.. can i still apply for this summer ???


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

when do they start the hiring process? and how long do the summer cops work for


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Probably the funniest and at the same time serious job I worked while attending University of Cape Cod is the job of summer police officer in Provincetown, Ma during the year 1982. The best part is when you tell people you work in Provincetown they look at you like Queer eye for the straight guy. But you would not believe how many straight women that live, work and vacation in P-Town. Great experience, call them and request an application. If you get there try the Kail soup at the Bakery on Commercial Street 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How is Hull's Summer spot?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Provincetown is a very busy place in the summer. I believe the revolvers are gone for summer officers, so no more Wyatt Earp comments. I think Provincetown also has the highest paid summer officers. You can get hired at 19, but the gun stays at the station when you are not working. Any more questions, PM me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

what is the hiring process like? Do you have to take the civil service exam to apply ? And when do they start the hiring process?? thank you


----------



## CC3 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nantucket is a blast. You have to be 18 years old, and they begin the process in January. You can check the town website and download an application from there when they become avaliable. They have different patrols including ATV beach patrol, foot and bicycle (the best). It is a great experience and they provide you with housing. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Most cape and Island towns start their hiring processe for summer officers usually between January and February. Some towns might be later depending on when the town management approves the process. I would reccomend checking the websites of the towns your interested in. I know Provincetown and Wellfleet are two lower cape towns that hire summer officers. Towns usually vary year by year depending on budget issues. Good luck


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, Wellfleet is ok, I interviewed for the job last year \Wellfleet pays a little over 10 an hour, and I was told you rotate from fixed posts, to bike, to walking, to occasionally riding.
Eastham hires too, but from what I have been told by Eastham summer officers is it sucks. You sit in the middle of route 6 by the post office, and direct traffic. Other times this summer they were posted on a beach to watch for trespassing beachgoers on private property.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

thank you guys for the advice it seems like provincetown is a good place to work i am definitely going to apply there ....i just saw an ad in the paper for wareham they are already accepting applications i wonder how that department is p.s how do i pm someone to get more info


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Anonymous @ Sat Nov 27 said:


> thank you guys for the advice it seems like provincetown is a good place to work i am definitely going to apply there ....i just saw an ad in the paper for wareham they are already accepting applications i wonder how that department is p.s how do i pm someone to get more info


What paper?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pancake, do you mean by "Kale soup", Caldo Verde? Excellent choice!


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of any New Hampshire Departments that hire summer/seasonal P.O.s ?


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I know Hampton, NH has summer positions for beach activity...usually a very active area a lot more criminal activity than the Cape as motorcycle gangs flock to the area.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

what are the uniforms for summer jobs? Are they the same as the full time officers?
Do you have to purchase your own stuff?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to Nantucket,,,,, live the good life for a summer


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

does anybody know if falmouth is a good place to work?


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

Nantucket PD... have yourself a real summer ! 8) NPD '03 + '04


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Southside @ Sun 28 Nov said:


> Anonymous @ Sat Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you guys for the advice it seems like provincetown is a good place to work i am definitely going to apply there ....i just saw an ad in the paper for wareham they are already accepting applications i wonder how that department is p.s how do i pm someone to get more info
> ...


It was in the Old Colony Memorial Paper (Plymouth Paper)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

darkknight750il @ Fri Nov 26 2004 said:


> Barnstable and York, ME are cool too!


DarkKnight, can you PM me with details about York, ME's summer positions.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Anonymous @ Tue Nov 30 2004 said:


> DarkKnight, can you PM me with details about York, ME's summer positions.


You need to be a member in order to use the boards messaging system.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Anonymous @ 28 Nov 2004 20:09 said:


> what are the uniforms for summer jobs? Are they the same as the full time officers?
> Do you have to purchase your own stuff?


In Provincetown the uniforms are exactly the same.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

P-Town you have to buy your own uniform, find a place to stay which is tough. :roll: 
the uniforms are BDU's they are going to smith and wesson for summer officers that do not have their own guns and or if they are under 21. there is alot of single straight women, don't let name of the town trick you because their are alot of women.


----------

